# [SOLVED] dnsdomainname Unknown host

## mcbarlo

Problem wyglada na banalny, ale naprawde juz mi sie skonczyly pomysly.

Polecenie dnsdomainname zawsze zwraca:

```
dnsdomainname: Unknown host
```

W conf.d/net mam ustawione dns_domain_lo="domena.tld". conf.d/hostname tez mam wypelniony, ale to chyba niewiele ma do rzeczy.

Co moglem zrobic zle, ze to nie dziala?Last edited by mcbarlo on Mon May 03, 2010 3:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mcbarlo

Sprawa rozwiazana. Wystarczy w /etc/conf.d/hostname wpisac cala domene (fqdm).

----------

## SlashBeast

lub wpisac swoj hostname do /etc/hosts jako np. alias dla 127.0.0.1.

----------

## mcbarlo

Probowalem i kiszka. Nic to nie dalo.

----------

